# No Music?



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.

Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?

Playing music is too distracting when I'm trying to pay attention to the road and to the GPS while there is also someone in the car with whom a verbal exchange might occur. I sometimes listen to news radio for the traffic and weather, but music is out unless I'm on a long rural highway on a recreational road trip. I would rather get somewhere safe and on time than miss a turn, have an accident, or get accused of ignoring someone simply because there was music playing or I was changing stations for a passenger. I just want to know how much it will hurt me to turn down passengers who say they want music, and if it will make a significant difference if I just suck up my insecurity and play it at passenger request.

Constructive advice is appreciated. Please, no arguments or smartass attitudes. Thank you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It's best to have something on, even if it's low and just audible. It keeps people at ease. That's why they play Muzak in stores. For the psychological effect. Talk radio would suffice. Unless someone has their phone playing, then I turn the radio off for them. But pitch quiet can be disconcerting.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

forrest m said:


> Please, no arguments or smartass attitudes. Thank you.


You came to the wrong place.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

_I would play some music, it gets rid of awkward silence and you can mess with your radio settings and have only music play from the rear speakers_


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

No music or talk radio will hurt you, let me explain why as a passenger and driver for U/L.

Awkward silence is almost guaranteed to make your rider feel uncomfortable. Music (or even talk radio, as previous responder mentioned) at least adds some “normality” or “sociatal comfort” for the passenger that they do not have to talk to you the entire ride. Most of your passengers will not talk besides the “hello, how are you?” or will be on their phone and the noise in the background generally is accepted as comfortable, as like being in a Starbucks or Barnes and noble reading articles, on Instagram, etc. There’s a few number of riders that will not notice who like to talk, but generally that’s not the case. The only time I do not have anything playing or playing low is if I catch the passenger on a phone call. The music doesn’t have to be so loud that you can’t hear anything else, but I keep it loud enough to hear, low enough to hear everything else. I also usually keep it on a neutral radio station (one that plays pop/hip hop/rock so there’s a little of everything).

I highly don’t recommend waiting until they request music, cause at that point if you are worried about your rating, it’s kind of too late. However - no matter what we say, it’s your car and your preferences to what makes you feel most comfortable. As long as you pay attention by multitasking looking at the gps and paying attention to the street back and forth, you’ll be fine with music.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

I do not, and it's not been a problem. I want to hear the gps. I want the passenger to hear it. And I want the opportunity for conversation. I do not want to push my preferences on anyone, nor do I want to predume what they might like. And I can't stand background music. Actually a lot thank me. Apparently there's more than a few drivers around here who play music of this or that ethnic ilk rather loudly.

I get the occasional "do you have an aux cord"? "No, sorry"...


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

It depends on what time of day your driving. But yes something to break the silence will make you and your pax more comfortable.

Daytime: news talk radio

Nights: Black Sabbath or whatever YOUR into. NO I don't have an aux cord bra.

I'll usually end rides with a polite hope you had a good ride and enjoy your evening. One time a drunk pax said: Yeah the ride was o.k. but the music sucked. That was about the most satisfying 1 star I ever rated a pax.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I would avoid talk radio because ... politics. Isnt that one of the seven deadly sins of anting?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I have the news on. People seem to like it. Besides, with 10 minute traffic updates, I'll know in time if there is a pileup I need to avoid.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


Just do what makes you comfortable. Safety (including you feeling safe) is far more important than music if music is a distraction to you. As you gain more experience and feel more comfortable with strangers in your car you can perhaps introduce something relaxing and soothing like smooth jazz instrumentals, or whatever you like. Running silent as you're just learning may have a bit of an impact on your ratings, but probably nothing severe.

Also, welcome to the UberPeople.net forums. I hope you enjoy your time here. If you need any assistance, don't hesitate to reach out to the moderators.


----------



## 03qsz06 (Aug 3, 2017)

I play a classic rock station all the time. Usually fairly low volume. I have had passengers of all ages sing along with or compliment me on the choice. Several have even asked what station is on. During baseball season, I’ll sometimes turn the game on. Ive never been asked for an aux cable.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Good Pandora stations, on very low volume (so people don't have to raise their voices to talk), for just about any occasion:


Jackson Browne
Jim Croce
Fleetwood Mac
Journey
The Eagles
Phil Collins

When I'm around campus:

All Star (Smash mouth)
Counting Stars (one republic)
P!nk

When it's a night out:

Africa / other 80's (upbeat rock)
Feel it Still

More daring:

De La Soul
Will Smith

Even more daring (language could offend):

Notorius BIG
Tupac


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Will Smith is daring? I would've assumed he would be on classic radio at this point.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Will Smith is daring? I would've assumed he would be on classic radio at this point.


It's not just the artist but similar tracks that Pandora conjures up. Like OPP and Baby Got Back


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

I always have the radio on the local classical music station (99.5 Minneapolis), on low. I actually prefer that station myself. My riders break down like this: 10% compliment it, 5% want to change it (usually college aged women who want hip hop crap), everyone else just ignores it. I have no problem paying attention to driving with Waze navigating and listening to music.

It's very rare that you hear about a person who can't handle driving with the radio on. So if a pax asks for music and you turn them down, it could reflect negatively on you. Maybe explaining that it is too distracting for you to safely drive, they may respect that. Or they may look upon you with scorn. Who knows?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a finely curated Pandora station that I play 90+% of the time that I drive with people in the car. It is always low unless we are talking about a song as it is playing, or if the passenger doesn't seem very conversational, then I will turn it up loud enough to be easily listenable.

Fortunately for both my riders and myself, I have an excellent taste in music.


----------



## SoFloUber (Feb 19, 2019)

I play the local easy listening station which is pretty safe and generic and I also have pre set stations for country, pop, latin etc if they have a preferance. For me music helps, most people enjoy it and relaxes them which makes the drive better for everyone. I listen to everything so it's all good for me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If you find music playing to be a distraction than don't play music. If a PAX request music be prepared to respond. I can't say I have ever had a PAX down rate me for not playing music. I have had several people request I turn it up or play their music. I find they usually tip well in those cases.

I would work on tuning out the music while you drive, practice this when you don't have PAX in the car. I can tune out music, I can tune out PAX talking, I can tune out pretty much anything. It just takes practice.

I would not play talk radio in the car with PAX, there is always the chance of someone being offended by it. Heck me personally I don't really want to hear the news on the radio anymore and if I was a PAX I would request to not hear it. To me the news has turned into someone spewing their opinion and not the news.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Depends on your crowd. Pick something generic that you like, and that other people enjoy. Like a few others on this forum, my Pandora is mostly on Classic Rock (generically Classic Rock station).
On biker weekends at the shore, I'll switch to Hard Classic Rock, as they add in more Pantera, Slayer and Metallic, and the crowd loves it.
When the country music convention is in town, I'll do some Florida Georgia Line.
When its Senior Week, I'll switch it up to One Republic or something similar, because it plays stuff that doesn't annoy me, and that the youngsters like better than my usual.
Also good to note here that people HAVE been known to downrate for lack of music.
Also good to note that, if certain music is distracting, NEVER give out your AUX. Because what they'll play is generally a million times worse than what you would.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mmn said:


> I do not, and it's not been a problem. I want to hear the gps. I want the passenger to hear it. And I want the opportunity for conversation. I do not want to push my preferences on anyone, nor do I want to predume what they might like. And I can't stand background music. Actually a lot thank me. Apparently there's more than a few drivers around here who play music of this or that ethnic ilk rather loudly.
> 
> I get the occasional "do you have an aux cord"? "No, sorry"...


I would downrate, as a pax, if I heard your gps' turn-by-turn. I want to see it, just not hear it.

I used to play music on the radio or through the radio from a second device, and kept Uber/Lyft and my GPS in my Bluetooth earpiece.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I would downrate, as a pax, if I heard your gps' turn-by-turn. I want to see it, just not hear it.
> 
> I used to play music on the radio or through the radio from a second device, and kept Uber/Lyft and my GPS in my Bluetooth earpiece.


I have mixed opinions on the turn by turn directions. I used to always just play them from the phone, never had a complaint or down rating that I know of. However over the last couple of months I have switched to the turn by turn directions over the blue tooth ear bud. Now occasionally I find PAX wanting to give me directions, which never happened before. In those cases I just torn off the ear bud and let the phone tell us both directions. It shuts the PAX up quickly.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I always have some music playing and so far I've never had anybody complain about it or requested to change a station. And only once I've had somebody ask to turn the volume up: four sorority girls going form one party to another and there happened to be some hit song playing (no idea what it was...).

Pretty sure my tips or ratings have nothing to do with the music. Don't care much about the ratings anyway, so...



AlteredBeast said:


> Fortunately for both my riders and myself, I have an excellent taste in music.


Love the humble attitude right there. ? :biggrin:


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I always have the music on, for ME. Sometimes when I get there, I like to anticipate what they will like to listen to based on their name or picture or the location of the pick up and then pick a station before they enter. Hipster town, I might pick top 40 or a current artist. Sunday morning, Ester, might get easy listening on the way to church. Middle aged woman, Ed Sheeran works well.
Sometimes I put on a song in advance that will make a subtle hint of the mood of the rider. "Single Ladies" when I see a group of girls approaching. "I drink Alone" when I see one guy from a bar. Stuff to make my drive more fun. Picking up at the rehab center, I try not to play the " I drink alone" song.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I have mixed opinions on the turn by turn directions. I used to always just play them from the phone, never had a complaint or down rating that I know of. However over the last couple of months I have switched to the turn by turn directions over the blue tooth ear bud. Now occasionally I find PAX wanting to give me directions, which never happened before. In those cases I just torn off the ear bud and let the phone tell us both directions. It shuts the PAX up quickly.


Ok...now the monkey is confused....

How do you get turn by turn in the Keys...

Bad enuff that you don't have GPS signal...

Butt...just where can you turn right or left...?

Blub...blub...blub....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

For those of you who need to hear the GPS, do you not have it in a place where you can see it without taking your eyes off of the road? Just curious because I have a dash mount that places mine in my field of view without obstructing it, so as I'm scanning the road I am also glancing at the directions so I don't have that annoying GPS voice going for the entire ride. You can get a decent dash mount for less than $20 (mine cost $14 and I swear by it) so it's definitely worth the small investment.

As for music, I have a Spotify subscription so I play preset playlists that I put together based on time of day, passengers, etc. Subscriptions also allow you to change the music up if the pax requests something different, so I usually play the station of the artist they request and they're happy. Radio is fine but I know I hate commercials, so I'm assuming pax don't appreciate them much either, but that's a personal thing. As said above if all else fails a mix of classics on low volume works just to get some background noise. And yes, there is new music that is decent so I tend to play a mix of old and new. Those who think all modern music is crap just don't prefer it, and I would encourage them to say it that way instead of denouncing anything that isn't what they enjoy. I HATE country music truth be told, but instead of telling people who do like it that it's crap I just let them know that it's not my thing. 

Of course I've had my music failures like anyone else, you can't please everyone, but for the most part I get compliments on what I play, or at least hear pax singing along so I know I'm doing something right. As pax get into my vehicle I have the volume on low, and then I adjust the volume or playlist based on their response. Overall just pay attention, if someone hears something they like they'll generally react to it in some way. If they don't react but they're looking at their phone the whole time, do whatever you want. 

Disclaimer: My way isn't the "right" way, just my personal preference. I do care about giving my pax a good experience, and for me music is a big part of that. If you're not concerned with what they like so be it! Play what you want.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

PaxiCab said:


> No music or talk radio will hurt you, let me explain why as a passenger and driver for U/L.
> 
> Awkward silence is almost guaranteed to make your rider feel uncomfortable. Music (or even talk radio, as previous responder mentioned) at least adds some "normality" or "sociatal comfort" for the passenger that they do not have to talk to you the entire ride. Most of your passengers will not talk besides the "hello, how are you?" or will be on their phone and the noise in the background generally is accepted as comfortable, as like being in a Starbucks or Barnes and noble reading articles, on Instagram, etc. There's a few number of riders that will not notice who like to talk, but generally that's not the case. The only time I do not have anything playing or playing low is if I catch the passenger on a phone call. The music doesn't have to be so loud that you can't hear anything else, but I keep it loud enough to hear, low enough to hear everything else. I also usually keep it on a neutral radio station (one that plays pop/hip hop/rock so there's a little of everything).
> 
> I highly don't recommend waiting until they request music, cause at that point if you are worried about your rating, it's kind of too late. However - no matter what we say, it's your car and your preferences to what makes you feel most comfortable. As long as you pay attention by multitasking looking at the gps and paying attention to the street back and forth, you'll be fine with music.


I politely disagree with you. I only play music at rider's request....I have been doing Uber for 4 years and have done over 8k trips so far. My rating is 4.96. I also get decent tips as well.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I always play music, silence can be awkward. The key is not too loud unless someone asks to crank it up. Around here we have a very diverse rider population. I am like an Uber DJ depending on the rider:
70/80s
classic rock
top pop
hip hop
Latin
easy listening
smooth jazz

I like all genres so I really don't care, I'm flexible.

Around NYC Suburbs, very few people like Country Music and it will annoy many riders. (sorry country music lovers)


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I disable the turn-by-turn audio, it is horribly bad. I mean embarrassingly bad. It makes me feel like a two year old. "American woman voice: "Make right turn at soandso intersection. Make right turn in 1000 feet. Make right turn in 500 feet. Make right turn now!" Sometimes it has come on randomly, then I have to set last ride, and when the current ride is over, go back in to the settings and turn it off again. Even worse, the petulant directions override the music, pausing it, and causing me to have to restart it after every direction. Sheesh!

I have several Pandora stations, Indie, Native American, Easy Listening, Classical, Opera, and a random artist rock station. I typically listen to the indie or rock, and sometimes the native american. I've heard passengers singing along to songs on the indie station, but by far, I have received the most positive and appreciative comments on the NA station. I did, however, get one bad comment the other day, "it sounds like Native sex music to me, can you change it?" Of course!, no problem! I found some nice Barry White tunes to play instead


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I would downrate, as a pax, if I heard your gps' turn-by-turn. I want to see it, just not hear it.
> 
> I used to play music on the radio or through the radio from a second device, and kept Uber/Lyft and my GPS in my Bluetooth earpiece.


I do the same. It came up in conversation one time, and the pax said she'd actually feel more comfortable hearing the GPS. But I agree with you that most pax would rather not hear it.

I have music playing low. I've gotten really positive responses playing the Thriller album. I chose that since everybody knows it (second highest selling album ever), and really, the whole album is good. If I hear them singing along, I'll turn it up a bit.

When I get tired of Thriller, I usually go to more classical movie soundtracks. My current favorites are the LOTR trilogy, and the two James Horner Star Trek movies (Wrath of Khan and Search for Spock). I've gotten unsolicited positive responses for all my music in the just over a month I've been doing this.

If the pax is listening to headphones, or takes a phone call, I'll mute the audio. Otherwise, I keep it low to break the silence.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> I politely disagree with you. I only play music at rider's request....I have been doing Uber for 4 years and have done over 8k trips so far. My rating is 4.96. I also get decent tips as well.


If it works for you, it works for you dude. No hate here. Just hasn't been my experience.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I would downrate, as a pax, if I heard your gps' turn-by-turn. I want to see it, just not hear it.
> 
> I used to play music on the radio or through the radio from a second device, and kept Uber/Lyft and my GPS in my Bluetooth earpiece.


I don't understand why people turn on voice navigation. Its like asking for trouble if you miss the exit and rider would give you 1*.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

I hate the gps voice with a passion, and I never have the audible voice on ever.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I would downrate, as a pax, if I heard your gps' turn-by-turn. I want to see it, just not hear it.
> 
> I used to play music on the radio or through the radio from a second device, and kept Uber/Lyft and my GPS in my Bluetooth earpiece.


Seems strange you would downgrade for that. It's not loud. I've never had any complaints. Would you ask me to turn it off or just suffer and downgrade?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

As a rider, I wouldn't downrate for audible GPS. But I do use my earpiece for that when I'm driving a pax. I don't want the music interrupted.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


Ummmmm don't want to be a wise guy but Ya cain't walk and chew gum at the same time? Maybe, just maybe Uberin' ain't yer cup of tea... You'll encounter many more distractions other than music during a ride... how's about sex in the back seat or someone heaving up their nights consumption of alcohol, or some sniveling little brat that is screaming their head off while mommy says "it's ok honey we'll be home soon" yada, yada, yada... Music is the LEAST of the distractions you'll experience... just sayin' Welcome to the Uber platform!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

forrest m said:


> Constructive advice is appreciated. Please, no arguments or smartass attitudes. Thank you.


Wow, you're pretty sassy for a noob. If you're that easily distracted, then maybe you just shouldn't drive at all. A better attitude would probably help as well.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

forrest m said:


> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?


My radio is OFF when I have a rider in the car. When no one is with me, I listen to NPR in the morning and then sports talk. But I turn it off before a pickup.

I have been driving almost two years and have never had anyone ask me to turn on the radio. I don't know what an aux cord looks like and no one has ever asked for one. Most of my rides include conversation, but if I sense they don't want to talk, I remain silent. Out of 21 rides today, only three were silent rides.

My Uber rating is 4.98 and on Lyft it is 4.99. Out of the 21 rides today, eight included a tip.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Gilby said:


> My radio is OFF when I have a rider in the car. When no one is with me, I listen to NPR in the morning and then sports talk. But I turn it off before a pickup.


And you tell people you listen to NPR? just askin'?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> And you tell people you listen to NPR? just askin'?


Hehehe... sure. I worked in TV news for many years and I am a bit of a news junkie, but listening to or watching news does not mean I agree with how they do it. It's like sausages and laws - once you know how they are made, you have a hard time accepting everything.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Ummmmmmm ... I see... said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw...NPR is a great news source IF you want a left leaning slant... just musin'


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Ummmmmmm ... I see... said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw...NPR is a great news source IF you want a left leaning slant... just musin'


I agree. And I enjoy taking note of the times when I detect that slant. It reminds me of the years as a news director editing scripts and looking for signs of bias. Sadly, the "capital J" journalism I was taught is hard to find these days.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

I would say it doesn't exist anymore...


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

AnointedOne said:


> I don't understand why people turn on voice navigation. Its like asking for trouble if you miss the exit and rider would give you 1*.


Exactly!


hrswartz said:


> Ummmmm don't want to be a wise guy but Ya cain't walk and chew gum at the same time? Maybe, just maybe Uberin' ain't yer cup of tea... You'll encounter many more distractions other than music during a ride... how's about sex in the back seat or someone heaving up their nights consumption of alcohol, or some sniveling little brat that is screaming their head off while mommy says "it's ok honey we'll be home soon" yada, yada, yada... Music is the LEAST of the distractions you'll experience... just sayin' Welcome to the Uber platform!


Yeah, I was trying to be nice earlier but hrswartz makes a good point! If you're concentrating so much on your driving that even the sound of music in the background or conversation with a passenger is too distracting then this might not be for you. This is definitely a multitasking intensive kind of job. The ride itself usually isn't too bad (although it isn't without challenges) but the pickup and dropoff can be hectic at times. People who are overly nervous about driving tend to impart that same nervousness onto their passengers, so be careful not to let them know you're not comfortable. If you have a white knuckle death grip on the wheel and get flustered at traffic they're going to notice, along with everything else that you do, especially if they don't have something like music or background noise to distract them.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

After having to deal with one customer who got rude before making a request to change it over what was already playing in the car, I turn off the radio before every customer gets in the car -- life's too short. If they ask for music (or a cellphone charge), I encourage them to play music off their phone through the aux port -- keeps them occupied, they play what they like and they love it (I just control the volume on the stereo so it doesn't get dangerous) -- I find any music to be less distracting than conversation. Otherwise, silence/conversation is the order of the ride :smiles: I don't need to get into 'discussions' about proper music while I'm a) navigating, b) driving and c) trying to fend off the normal interrogations from the passenger.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I would downrate, as a pax, if I heard your gps' turn-by-turn. I want to see it, just not hear it.
> 
> I used to play music on the radio or through the radio from a second device, and kept Uber/Lyft and my GPS in my Bluetooth earpiece.


I was waiting for someone to say that. I've read numerous pax complaints about drivers turning their GPS too loud.

I picked up a pax late one night - he was just getting off work. A Led Zepplin song comes on. The guy says, could you turn it up? I was diggin it to so I turned it up a bit. The guy says, a little bit more, and as I'm turning it up he says, don't be shy. I had that fleeting thought of, who does this guy think he is? but I kinda wanted it louder too. Once it was good and loud, I swear I saw a flash in the mirror. I think he lit one up. I didn't smell it, but he could've had a bag to blow into - I've heard of this. Whatever he was doing, the loud radio covered it up. After the ride, I thought of how I would handle that in the future, but what I really want is to request an Uber to see if I could pull off the same move. Back of an Uber - late at night - Zepplin cranked - you have to try.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have Alexa in the car and I play the jazz or classical track at just audible levels. I do let pax ask Alexa for different music.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

Also if you don’t play music you won’t ever get a music badge and how can you live with that


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mmn said:


> Seems strange you would downgrade for that. It's not loud. I've never had any complaints. Would you ask me to turn it off or just suffer and downgrade?


I wouldn't ask you to turn it off because I use it myself.... in my ear. I found it quite useful while driving pax because they can be distracting. It was one more thing to keep me on track, you know? Every once in awhile, a pax would notice the earpiece and ask and I would tell them. Usually they were grateful they didn't have to hear it.

We all know no one knows every area you're going to be in. Even still, it's never going to hurt to have the pax think you're a routing genius.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to play soft music. My ratings have gone up, not down, since I introduced the sound of silence. Silence is the only music in my car, except when music is specifically requested. Then I let the passenger connect to the speakers via bluetooth or it is the radio.



Alan Tirado said:


> Also if you don't play music you won't ever get a music badge and how can you live with that


They introduced the music badge after I "went silent". I reversed my policy on silence just long enough to get that badge... even I cannot understand why I cared to get the badge.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't have anything playing in my car and my rating is good, but it might differ by area, demographic etc. AFAIK there's no universally liked genre of music, so I figure there'd always be someone who'd dislike it. I could see how it would help with awkward silences though.

If you're going to play talk radio I'd avoid anything that's political or controversial in any direction. Similar thing applies to music I guess.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't think it makes that much difference, so you should probably do what makes you most comfortable, at least for a while until you get more comfortable.

I've been at this about 10 weeks now; for the first few weeks, I had no music, and on only one occasion -- a longish 40 min or so ride -- did the riders request music. Now I play something that I like, but at a pretty low volume. I don't let riders choose their music, but I would turn mine off if they asked, which no one has. 

I don't think it matters much one way or the other, unless you play music that some people might find really awful, or play it too loud.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

My radio has 5 banks of 5 pre-programmed channels
My city has 4 colleges.

One bank has local college radio stations programmed.
So when I pick up or have a destination to one, I turn on their college station.

It also shows the call letters and college radio ID on my dash readout.

Otherwise daytime, I want to play talk-radio but want to avoid politics, so that's hard to do without ending up on XM radio Doctor Channel!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


Others on this platform may disagree; however, primarily I do not play music. Would estimate 90%, of the time, do not play it.

But, I drive, mainly, daytime hours and focus on the business crowd. When driving nighttime, tend to play music more often. Have driven four years and do not feel my ratings are impacted to a great degree. Also, GPS is muted.

My advice is do what is comfortable to you. My opinion is the driver comes first here. However, when the customer requests, I almost always play it.

Driver concentration and safety come first with me. Way more important than ratings. Moreover, I enforce all laws/rules such as car seats, for minors under eight years, no unaccompanied minors, four passengers max, etc. Same applies to traffic laws.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not just the artist but similar tracks that Pandora conjures up. Like OPP and Baby Got Back


All classics to me. Sadly children are in dance studios now dressed awfully and essentially twerking to more vulgar things than what those artists and songs spoke about.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> All classics to me. Sadly children are in dance studios now dressed awfully and essentially twerking to more vulgar things than what those artists and songs spoke about.


Preach it brother


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I just started playing Dave Ramsey's pod cast. When I say to hell with this and want to go home early it reminds me that I'm doing uber to pay down my debt faster . No complaints from riders so far, and one rider said he liked it and was on baby step #2.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> It's best to have something on, even if it's low and just audible. It keeps people at ease. That's why they play Muzak in stores. For the psychological effect. Talk radio would suffice. Unless someone has their phone playing, then I turn the radio off for them. But pitch quiet can be disconcerting.


The Dollar Store that I shop at here in Pittsburgh doesn't play Muzak. They play a public service announcement message advising shoppers that shoplifting is strictly prohibited by Pennsylvania law and the store has a policy to prosecute.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Dollar Store that I shop at here in Pittsburgh doesn't play Muzak. They play a public service announcement message advising shoppers that shoplifting is strictly prohibited by Pennsylvania law and the store has a policy to prosecute.


Those message players are installed and maintained by Muzak. They have recording studios where they record the messages. There's supposed to be music playing in between the messages, but it sounds like the music stopped working at your store. Lucky you.



Lythium said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Yeah, I was trying to be nice earlier but hrswartz makes a good point! If you're concentrating so much on your driving that even the sound of music in the background or conversation with a passenger is too distracting then this might not be for you. This is definitely a multitasking intensive kind of job. The ride itself usually isn't too bad (although it isn't without challenges) but the pickup and dropoff can be hectic at times. People who are overly nervous about driving tend to impart that same nervousness onto their passengers, so be careful not to let them know you're not comfortable. If you have a white knuckle death grip on the wheel and get flustered at traffic they're going to notice, along with everything else that you do, especially if they don't have something like music or background noise to distract them.


I wouldn't be so hard on her. It's just Uber driving. And remember, what one person can do, another person can do too. It usually just takes some confidence and familiarity. Start off concentrating on the safety. As you feel more comfortable, try mixing in some music here and there,or practice driving around with the music on when there's no pax in the car. Give yourself a fair chance. Your going to learn a lot in the very beginning. If you start having accidents, then they may be right. Safety comes first.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions. Small people always do that, but the really great make you feel that you, too, can become great. - Mark Twain


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have mixed opinions on the turn by turn directions. I used to always just play them from the phone, never had a complaint or down rating that I know of. However over the last couple of months I have switched to the turn by turn directions over the blue tooth ear bud. Now occasionally I find PAX wanting to give me directions, which never happened before. In those cases I just torn off the ear bud and let the phone tell us both directions. It shuts the PAX up quickly.


I play the phone voice very softly. The pax knows its there, but it's not obtrusive


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

I like the radio, so I have it loud with no pax and turn it low when I do have pax. If the person wants to chat, then I turn it off. If they don't I leave it on low to prevent the uncomfortable silence. I am more of a Fri/Sat night driver, so I am frequently asked for music and/or Aux cord. It doesn't faze me, but if you absolutely can't tolerate the music, then tell them your radio is broken and/or you don't have an Aux cord. 

Second the recommendation for a bluetooth earpiece to hear the turn-by-turn. I thought I would hate it, but I actually like it a lot, and the pax doesn't have to hear all of that, which can only improve their experience. I bought a cheapie earpiece at Walmart for like 12 bucks, and I now regret that because now I want a nicer one and the cheapie will get thrown in a drawer.


----------



## RideshareCPA (Sep 16, 2018)

lately, sirius XMU or Sirius Spectrum.... or the local public radio music station. I drive mostly the bar crowd so some nights i'll just leave the hip hop dance party station on because half the pax request it anyway. 

If a customer shows a clear dislike of whatever's on, I'll ask them what they want to hear and that I take song requests. That's always fun and gets the pax in a good mood. I've discovered a few things to listen to that way too!


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Put Jazz music on like you'd hear in a coffee shop. I just pick some Pandora or Google Music jazz station and let it play while I'm driving. I do have Waze up just enough for me to hear without really involving the passenger. Most people complement it saying it's very relaxing.

I fear for you if background music + navigation is too much to try to absorb or deal with... You do realize you will have passengers that may try to talk to you or will be talking amongst themselves (or being loudly drunk amongst themselves)?

Just breathe and drive safely. It's the easiest 2nd job I've ever had.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Passenger have two options in my car. What I am listening to or silence. It has not hurt my ratings. I also turn off the speaker in the back. While keeping the sound to just loud enough to hear.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


When I was driving Yellow Cab, one of my brother drivers who I called "James Brown"(because of his highly processed hair) used to play Barry White tapes in his cab and burned incense. He felt it helped to get his lady passengers in the mood.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Who doesn't have satellite radio these days? No commercials and no annoying DJ's. I put on "Watercolors" (smooth jazz). I'm not a big fan but I can tune it out. I keep the volume so low that I can barely hear it. But I'm half-deaf, so that's about right for the pax. The chill music seems to be popular with most and tolerable by everybody. This is a Navy town and I carry a _lot_ of young military kids. I would've assumed that they'd like Country or Rock, but when I ask them what kind of music they want to listen to, they often say, "What you've got on is fine." I accidentally left Alt-Nation on one day when I picked up some kids from the beach. I thought, well they'll like this. Nope! Asked me to change it. WTH? Kids these days...

Picked up a boisterous young-ish crowd of six with my van once - long ride from the suburbs to a club downtown. We got underway and again, I said hey, we've got XM and a million channels, what do you all want to hear? "Uhh, this is actualy fine, sir." They all wanted to talk and be loud amongst themselves.

So as long as the music isn't all annoying screechy alto saxophones, I leave it on Watercolors. No complaints and a couple of compliments (but on the other hand no "great music" badges).


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> No commercials and no annoying DJ's.


Yes on the commercials part, but definitely no on the annoying DJs part. Not sure what channels you listen to, but almost all channels I listen to on SXM have DJs of some sorts. Wish it was 2004 again...


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Of course, XM has DJs. But they're usually pretty low-key and not annoying. They don't read commercials, PSA's or promos. And the breaks are usually short. It's almost like they're given X-number of seconds to talk and that's it. You almost never hear the DJ on Watercolors.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I always have something on, which is different from day to day. But I have XM. Last night was Blues. 2 nights ago Jazz. My core is Chill, PopRocks, Blend, easy stuff neutral stuff. Late at night the EDM and Pitbull Station.

Generally have my volume on phone to a decent amount so I, and my Pax, can hear the navigation (not to loud though). This eliminates "you took me on a bad route". Or when they say: "Hey, why are you going this way" .... I point to my phone, which is mounted mid of the car and they can see. Again, it eliminates any perceived bad navigation. And if we are having a good conversation, I turn up the navigation so I don't miss my turns!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> I always have something on, which is different from day to day. But I have XM. Last night was Blues. 2 nights ago Jazz. My core is Chill, PopRocks, Blend, easy stuff neutral stuff. Late at night the EDM and Pitbull Station.
> 
> Generally have my volume on phone to a decent amount so I, and my Pax, can hear the navigation (not to loud though). This eliminates "you took me on a bad route". Or when they say: "Hey, why are you going this way" .... I point to my phone, which is mounted mid of the car and they can see. Again, it eliminates any perceived bad navigation. And if we are having a good conversation, I turn up the navigation so I don't miss my turns!


As long as you don't have anything Man United related I'm fine. Otherwise automatic one star. Just kidding. It's nice to be able to talk real football with any pax/driver, even if they're Man U.


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I would downrate, as a pax, if I heard your gps' turn-by-turn. I want to see it, just not hear it.
> 
> I used to play music on the radio or through the radio from a second device, and kept Uber/Lyft and my GPS in my Bluetooth earpiece.


I would also downrate, if I, as a Pax, heard the GPS, I consider it unprofessional.


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

usually i'll have a talk radio show on, one that intentionally stays away from politics. not loud, just enough for me and the pax to hear, if they want to. I've had no one ask me to change it or turn it down yet. in fact, a young lady yesterday caught me trying to stifle my laugh from the content, and i saw through the rearview she had laugh tears in her eyes as well, and of course i busted out loudly! other than that, I've got five stations pre programmed based on who i see coming towards my car, and I'm batting 1.000 so far. i think music choices for people in this business is mostly intuitive, but i really don't recommend no music at all, just my 2 cents.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

This may sound like a stupid ass question, but have a Toyota and use the Entune App for my music which comes through the bluetooth of the cellphone and am an android mobile. Is there a way I can split the navigation turn by turn from googlemaps to an ear piece but still have my Entune app through the car stereo or is it an all or nothing situation


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

rickasmith98 said:


> This may sound like a stupid ass question, but have a Toyota and use the Entune App for my music which comes through the bluetooth of the cellphone and am an android mobile. Is there a way I can split the navigation turn by turn from googlemaps to an ear piece but still have my Entune app through the car stereo or is it an all or nothing situation


I can't speak to your specific setup, but I've found that on my iPhone, while I can be connected via Bluetooth to multiple devices, I can't split the audio to different devices. So, unless Android is different, no.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> This may sound like a stupid ass question, but have a Toyota and use the Entune App for my music which comes through the bluetooth of the cellphone and am an android mobile. Is there a way I can split the navigation turn by turn from googlemaps to an ear piece but still have my Entune app through the car stereo or is it an all or nothing situation


I never found a way, and am also on Android.

I used to bring an old phone or my tablet and use my current phone as a hotspot and connect to the car's Bluetooth for music, and use the main phone for TNC, GPS, calls and texts, all on my earpiece.


----------



## Dnegel (Feb 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It's best to have something on, even if it's low and just audible. It keeps people at ease. That's why they play Muzak in stores. For the psychological effect. Talk radio would suffice. Unless someone has their phone playing, then I turn the radio off for them. But pitch quiet can be disconcerting.


I agree with the above. Radio on low volume seems to keep passengers at ease, especially those travelling alone at night in my vehicle. However, I don't let pax plugin their music to my aux port anymore. I found that pax wanting to play their own music usually played vulger rap type stuff and would turn up the volume to the max. Keeping control of what is played and the volume in the vehicle I find is essential for your sanity.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

I play Polka music all the time , never had a complaint ....


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Usually it’s pandora, hits of the 60’s 70’s and 80’s playing most of the time and people usually like it. Sometimes I play Cash Cash or Chainsmokers radio


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Definitely have music on. Whatever the local 'top 40' station is. I run the app on a 10in tablet with the volume turned down. I think more people like the large tablet so they can see the map. Most people think its an iPad. I told them Uber doesn't pay iPad money. Its a cheap Asus I got second hand.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I spent the first year of driving with music off whenever I picked up a pax. Never hurt me.

Now I play music if I'm in the mood, silence if I'm not.

GPS audible? That's major amateur hour right there.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Dnegel said:


> I agree with the above. Radio on low volume seems to keep passengers at ease, especially those travelling alone at night in my vehicle. However, I don't let pax plugin their music to my aux port anymore. I found that pax wanting to play their own music usually played vulger rap type stuff and would turn up the volume to the max. Keeping control of what is played and the volume in the vehicle I find is essential for your sanity.


I've found the same thing. If they've asked for an aux cord, you can bet they're going to crank it up. 
Are the all reading the same uber instructions?
Is there a web site somewhere telling them to do this?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I am so surprised to learn many of us like an audible GPS! Never having given it a thought, when it started on my first ride I thought OMG, I can't have this. I wore one earbud, wired, for months until I finally got a BT earpiece.

As a pax I once had a driver who had rigged his phone so the GPS was in his own voice, audible of course. Who likes the sound of their own voice? Yes, I gave my only 1 star to this driver.....but I still gave him a nice tip!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I drive during the day mainly. I never put music on unless they request it. Ratings 4.93+ on both platforms. Maybe 1/500 request music.



Bus Bozo said:


> As a pax I once had a driver who had rigged his phone so the GPS was in his own voice, audible of course. Who likes the sound of their own voice? Yes, I gave my only 1 star to this driver.....but I still gave him a nice tip!


It seems kind of petty to give him a 1* for that. As a driver you know how that 1* can affect us. A 1* should be for someone sexually harassing you, cussing you out, outright trying to scam you, talking extreme politics the whole trip, listening to loud obnoxious music and refusing to turn it down when politely asked, etc. I could see a 3* or 4* but 1* just seems to be taking it too far -- especially if you did not ask him to mute the GPS.



ZenUber said:


> I've found the same thing. If they've asked for an aux cord, you can bet they're going to crank it up.
> Are the all reading the same uber instructions?
> Is there a web site somewhere telling them to do this?


Another weird thing I noticed: If they ask for an aux cord, 75% of the time it's for a trip under $5 and often a minimum trip. One college student asked for an aux cord one time when we were 3 minutes away. I just laughed at him a little and said "we'll be there before I can even get the thing hooked up".


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Remember no music means no awesome music badge


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I drive during the day mainly. I never put music on unless they request it. Ratings 4.93+ on both platforms. Maybe 1/500 request music.
> 
> 
> It seems kind of petty to give him a 1* for that. As a driver you know how that 1* can affect us. A 1* should be for someone sexually harassing you, cussing you out, outright trying to scam you, talking extreme politics the whole trip, listening to loud obnoxious music and refusing to turn it down when politely asked, etc. I could see a 3* or 4* but 1* just seems to be taking it too far -- especially if you did not ask him to mute the GPS.
> ...


These are the same college kids who kept canceling on me when I was 20 minutes out from campus and apparently the only driver available in the entire city. Yesterday. They've obviously never had to call a taxi cab and wait 45 + minutes.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> Remember no music means no awesome music badge


I think I have one or two of those. at least one i earned for having rappers delight by sugarhill gang on Pandora.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Kind of interesting this whole aux cord thing, BTW... Quite a few people seem to make it sound like pax are asking about it all the time. 

I’ve now done 600+ trips and haven’t had one single pax ask for it. Yeah, I’m a newbie, but if the aux cord issue would be a big thing, I’m pretty sure it would’ve come up by now. I’m also in college town. Market specific, maybe?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Kind of interesting this whole aux cord thing, BTW... Quite a few people seem to make it sound like pax are asking about it all the time.
> 
> I've now done 600+ trips and haven't had one single pax ask for it. Yeah, I'm a newbie, but if the aux cord issue would be a big thing, I'm pretty sure it would've come up by now. I'm also in college town. Market specific, maybe?


I've had at least half a dozen out of 3600+ trips ask for either aux cord or blue tooth.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've had at least half a dozen out of 3600+ trips ask for either aux cord or blue tooth.


Based on that, I guess I'm just about due, then... :biggrin:


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Based on that, I guess I'm just about due, then... :biggrin:


Your arithmetic skills are impeccable, Grasshopper.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I find that electronic beats, chill out lounge, house and downtempo genres work well and everyone enjoys them regardless of age or background. Rufus de Sol, Air, and DJ Trent Cantrell are some good artists to start with. College students out to party definitely want that trap though.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Your arithmetic skills are impeccable, Grasshopper.


Why, thank you, Sir! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I have a pre-recorded subliminal message cd that I play softly that guilts the pax into tipping at the end of the ride. I also randomly throw the word "tip" randomly into every conversation with the pax. And as the pax is exiting your car ssy something like " here's a tip for ya" and leave it at that. Oooh the guilt feelings the pax feels a few seconds later as they walk away....


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I drive during the day mainly. I never put music on unless they request it. Ratings 4.93+ on both platforms. Maybe 1/500 request music.
> 
> 
> It seems kind of petty to give him a 1* for that. As a driver you know how that 1* can affect us. A 1* should be for someone sexually harassing you, cussing you out, outright trying to scam you, talking extreme politics the whole trip, listening to loud obnoxious music and refusing to turn it down when politely asked, etc. I could see a 3* or 4* but 1* just seems to be taking it too far -- especially if you did not ask him to mute the GPS.
> ...


Yes, it's always on the short ride. I had one group of college student - a two minute ride - the girl in front unplugged MY phone so she could plug hers in, cranked the music ALL the way up, and then the ride was over. A couple pax later, I realized she stole my cord too!


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


Always have music on low in background. Reduces radio and music requests by 95%.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


I think your fear is unfounded.
My view is that people don't expect music in the daytime so I don't play it, and in 5 years, only one or two persons asked for music in the daytime. But, after 7 pm, noting that the younger, the more true it is, music is expected. At night, more often than not, I try and guess what kind of music my passengers will like, and put something on. I don't like to wait for them to request a type of music because they will often want an aux chord, and with a previous car, I over did the aux cord thing and broke the dash jack. So, I really don't allow aux cords, for this reason. Rare, but I've allowed them to BlueTooth ( just erase them after they are done ).

Often, I get compliments (for guessing what they would like, or they appreciate what I put on ). If I don't get much of a reaction, I'll ask what kind of music they would like to hear. At night, especially with younger people ( I'm 67 ) it's rare they don't want to listen to music. I subscribe to XM, or I'll go on YouTube ( I have a premium subscription ) and play a full album of something like Fleetwood Mac, and hope they like it ( they usually do ). Other times, I'll put on the Sinatra channel, or a jazz piano album such as Dave McKenna
( and interestingly enough, kids appreciate both ).

People over 50 (and lots of younger kids, as well ) like what is played on the "cassette era classics" channel on XM, plays a good mix of rock ( no heavy metal, but Pink Floyd, Bob Seger, Steve Miller Band, Billy Joel, The Traveling Willbury's, Tom Petty, Stones, etc ). Another thing, if you give out aux cords, You're going to hear a lot of hip hop, no matter who the kid is. The young like it. I don't which is why I play music and try my hardest not let the passenger choose it. When I play this music for the younger crowd, I can't think of how many times a kid tells me he or she was born in the wrong time. I have long hair, so I look like and old hippy, and I kinda am, I guess, though the flower power movement came and went back in the sixties.

Now then, really young ( 18 - 22 ish and not too much older ) are fine with pop hits, though I know they'd want hip hop if I waited until they requested it.



FLKeys said:


> If you find music playing to be a distraction than don't play music. If a PAX request music be prepared to respond. I can't say I have ever had a PAX down rate me for not playing music. I have had several people request I turn it up or play their music. I find they usually tip well in those cases.
> 
> I would work on tuning out the music while you drive, practice this when you don't have PAX in the car. I can tune out music, I can tune out PAX talking, I can tune out pretty much anything. It just takes practice.
> 
> I would not play talk radio in the car with PAX, there is always the chance of someone being offended by it. Heck me personally I don't really want to hear the news on the radio anymore and if I was a PAX I would request to not hear it. To me the news has turned into someone spewing their opinion and not the news.


In my entire 5 years of Ubering, I've only had one request for the news. I think putting on talk shows is a big mistake.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I never play music unless the PAX requests it and that almost never happens. I have no problems. I exclusively drive during the day though


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Westerner said:


> I never play music unless the PAX requests it and that almost never happens. I have no problems. I exclusively drive during the day though


Ya when people are drinking they can have a toxic addition to tunes lol


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> I have a pre-recorded subliminal message cd that I play softly that guilts the pax into tipping at the end of the ride. I also randomly throw the word "tip" randomly into every conversation with the pax. And as the pax is exiting your car ssy something like " here's a tip for ya" and leave it at that. Oooh the guilt feelings the pax feels a few seconds later as they walk away....


 I would never feel guilty in fact I would then not tip and levy a complaint against you maybe for driving while under the influence


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bus Bozo said:


> I am so surprised to learn many of us like an audible GPS! Never having given it a thought, when it started on my first ride I thought OMG, I can't have this. I wore one earbud, wired, for months until I finally got a BT earpiece.
> 
> As a pax I once had a driver who had rigged his phone so the GPS was in his own voice, audible of course. Who likes the sound of their own voice? Yes, I gave my only 1 star to this driver.....but I still gave him a nice tip!


Before Google Maps destroyed the competition by going free, I used to use a paid app on my iPhone. I can't remember for sure but I think it was called XMaps or something like that. Anyway you could buy various voices. I picked The Cougar. She was funny as she made the occasional quip about my driving.


----------



## Uberexit (Mar 23, 2019)

mmn said:


> I do not, and it's not been a problem. I want to hear the gps. I want the passenger to hear it. And I want the opportunity for conversation. I do not want to push my preferences on anyone, nor do I want to predume what they might like. And I can't stand background music. Actually a lot thank me. Apparently there's more than a few drivers around here who play music of this or that ethnic ilk rather loudly.
> 
> I get the occasional "do you have an aux cord"? "No, sorry"...


I have the aux cord just in case it's a long ride and they want to play their music. It's nice to offer although most people don't care.


----------



## cadegraffe1 (Apr 3, 2019)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


I generally will play smooth jazz, easy listening pop, etc. Riders have often commented on liking the music.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> You came to the wrong place.


LoL. I forgot all about this post, and must have been half asleep when I made it, because I have never said anything like that on a forum before... "Smartass"...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Most car stereos have


forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


 front and Rear speakers . . .
Send the sound to the back.
It equalizes road noises at least.

The lighter weight of modern cars equals fuel efficiency equals less sound insulation.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I hadn't thought about putting the sound to the back speakers, given that my old car did not have back speakers. This car does, so I can do that and just put the music low. They are going to have to listen to 60s music.

I have discovered Google music since now having Android Auto in the car; it's a good thing, because there is no CD player, just some subscription apps which require subscriptions for which Im not going to pay. 

I use Android Auto to use Google navigation through the car. AA automatically switches from radio/music sound to navigation sound when the nav gives an audio direction, then switches right back. I like hearing the directions when I'm in a strange area. I don't know how to mute it, I will have to look. The screen is like 7" which is much better than the phone, though my phone is huge.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

mmn said:


> I do not, and it's not been a problem. I want to hear the gps. I want the passenger to hear it. And I want the opportunity for conversation. I do not want to push my preferences on anyone, nor do I want to predume what they might like. And I can't stand background music. Actually a lot thank me. Apparently there's more than a few drivers around here who play music of this or that ethnic ilk rather loudly.


/\ THIS


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I ask when they get in if they’d like music. Most say they don’t care either way.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


Play what you like, but asking if the passenger is ok with the selection never hurts.

I use serius xm, and have set presets for '50's, '60's, '70's, "80's, etc., so i can switch to something based on what i think they might like. Example, someone my age might like '60's through '90's, but if i ask, i can avoid subjecting them to stuff they don't like.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I like my rides to be as awkward as possible.... No music for my paxholes


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?


I am one of the those who prefer "silent drive". My car, my rule. NO crappy Rap at all circumstances.

Don't worry about rating. You cannot buy anything with your stars or badges.

People who tip will always tip, vice versa for those who don't.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Remember no music means no awesome music badge


Ill live...I'd rather have no music badge, then to subject myself(& my ears) to shitty rap or MUCH of todays awful music.

I listen to Fox Sports Radio usually, First Wave, or 80s on 8, and i dont deviate from those three. I'm not their personal dj or a night club.



ZenUber said:


> Yes, it's always on the short ride. I had one group of college student - a two minute ride - the girl in front unplugged MY phone so she could plug hers in, cranked the music ALL the way up, and then the ride was over. *A couple pax later, I realized she stole my cord too!*


THAT'S exactly why i tell anyone who asks for one now, "Nope, Sorry. Last one got jacked". They usually get the hint.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

forrest m said:


> I will preface by saying I haven't done my first pickup yet.
> 
> Are there any drivers who do not play music in the car? If so, does not playing music have an impact on ratings or tips?
> 
> ...


Silence is my favorite silver bullet tool to create a palpably uncomfortable atmosphere in the car when I have PAX in tow.

Unsolicited opinion:
If you find music to be a distracting safety concern now and have yet to experience juggling the picking up/dropping off PAX for chump change and everything that goes along with it... this gig is probably not for you. That's not an insult or smartass comment... it's reality.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

One minute prior to arriving at the pickup location, my radio goes off. Why?


I drive better without any sound
9 times out of 10 they immediately put on headphones 
I greet them warmly and am always happy to talk. If they don't want to, I get the hint (usually). A glance in the mirror always shows them buried in their phone. 
My choice of music may not be theirs and visa versa.
Fiddling with my car's media center while driving is dangerous if they request a genre. 
If it's a couple, they are often talking to each other - the radio during a conversation can be a distraction. 
I've been asked for the radio twice out of around 700 rides. Have there been some awkward rides? Sure have! But in those instances the radio likely wouldn't have made a difference, they were just odd people. One pax just stared at me the whole trip, barely acknowledging my greeting.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't play music or use GPS directions.


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

Surprisingly got a tip from a yt m4le pax the other week going home from downtown and i was playing Dr. Dre, lol. I just play whatever I want, within reason. I enjoy driving and listening to music. Never had anything but compliments or silence on any music choice I've ever played, it's always some pop or jazz or rock, maybe rap. I do try to skip the raunchiest songs, tho.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I drive in a college town so it's either rock and roll chick music or classic rock music. And no I don't play country and rap music don't even have a channel set on my radio. And if I drive early in the mornings I usually put John boy and Billy on..


----------

